# Hydraulic fluid on Case IH 244



## Mispeld (Apr 28, 2021)

My old 1983-ish compact tractor developed a leak on one of my hydraulic lines. I have it removed and am going to try and braze it. What type of fluid does this tractor take? 

Sorry for the stupid question. I am not trying to start a debate. I tried google and all I can really come up with is Multi G 134, HyTran and Mobile 424. Thanks.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

From my operators manual:
TRANSMISSION LUBRICANT
The transmission, differential case, final drives
and hydraulic system are filled with lubricant from
the factory.
Use IH Hy-tran Fluid. If fluid is used which does
not meet requirements of IH S-6 specification,
International Harvester Company will not be
responsible for substandard performance of the
transmission and hydraulic components.
NOTE: Failures due to use of improper fluid
or filters are not covered by warranty. 'FOR
MAXIMUM PROTECTION USE IH HY-TRAN
FLUID AND IH FILTERS."


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Mispeld said:


> My old 1983-ish compact tractor developed a leak on one of my hydraulic lines. I have it removed and am going to try and braze it. What type of fluid does this tractor take?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question. I am not trying to start a debate. I tried google and all I can really come up with is Multi G 134, HyTran and Mobile 424. Thanks.



Here is one source for it.......Any Case IH dealer should have or be able to get this......Also, NAPA probably has one that meets or exceeds IH specs....







CASE IH | Hy-Tran® Premium Hydraulic Transmission Oil - 1 Gal./3.78 L | 73344265 | MyCNHi US Store


Hy-Tran® Premium Hydraulic Transmission Oil - 1 Gal./3.78 L #73344265 Hy-Tran® Premium Hyd




www.mycnhistore.com


----------

